# Chase Saphire for MF $300 credit



## Helios (Sep 12, 2016)

Has anybody used this CC to pay Ko Olina MFs?

It seems some of my SVN resorts post as travel (eligible transaction) but some post as miscellaneous (not eligible for $300 credit).


----------



## Quimby4 (Sep 12, 2016)

The terms specifically state"timeshares".
It will post as Marriott Vacation Club. I dont see any issue.
Can always call and have Chase credit it.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 12, 2016)

This must be the new Sapphire Reserve, right?

Interesting thought to compare this as $300 seems greater than value of 15k MR points.


----------



## GreenTea (Sep 12, 2016)

Quilter said:


> This must be the new Sapphire Reserve, right?
> 
> Interesting thought to compare this as $300 seems greater than value of 15k MR points.


  For those of use coming in at the end of the calendar year with the new Reserve card it actually makes a lot of sense, doesn't it?  Get the $300 credit for the first $300 of fees, then rest on the Marriott card.   

For those needing to spend the 4K in 3 months wonder if it makes any sense to use the Reserve.  How many MR points do we get per dollar for Marriott charges on the MR card?


----------



## BigMac (Sep 12, 2016)

you get 5MR points per $


----------



## Helios (Sep 12, 2016)

Quilter said:


> This must be the new Sapphire Reserve, right?
> 
> Interesting thought to compare this as $300 seems greater than value of 15k MR points.



Yes.

Bonus is 100K UR after $4K spending in the first 3 months.


----------



## jeepie (Sep 12, 2016)

BigMac said:


> you get 5MR points per $


...which many would say is less valuable than 3UR points. Ymmv of course.


----------



## GreenTea (Sep 12, 2016)

BigMac said:


> you get 5MR points per $



With the new card I would get 3 points per $ and I do have the member fees   Interesting idea and I thank the poster who brought on the discussion.


----------



## scoccermom (Sep 13, 2016)

Deciding on what card to charge MF to...in general what's more valuable - 5 MR or 3UR?


----------



## scoccermom (Sep 13, 2016)

BigMac said:


> you get 5MR points per $



Is this in general better than 3UR points per dollar?


----------



## GreenTea (Sep 13, 2016)

I really hadn't considered using the SR card until reading the question and thinking about it.  3 Ultimate Rewards likely are more valuable.  I can fly to Hawaii for 25k UR points.  But 25k MR points would get me a night in a hotel.


----------



## BigMac (Sep 13, 2016)

Don't forget there is a $450 annual fee with SR. You get $300 credit for travel but that still makes it a $150 fee versus Marriott's $85.


----------



## GreenTea (Sep 13, 2016)

Right, but if we have both it is an interesting discussion on which is the better way to pay the fees.  It definitely is a high fee card.


----------



## rovitm (Sep 13, 2016)

Not sure how to value the value of UR points vs Marriott rewards points, but having and using the yearly certificate makes it worthwhile to keep the Marriott card.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 13, 2016)

For at least one year it seems worth it to pay at least $4k of our m/f.  We have over $4k in m/f so it would satisfy the sign up requirement.    UR points transfer 1:1 to airlines and Hyatt.  

Whether others would miss the difference in MR points is an individual decision.  Personally, I don't think I'd miss the MR points.  Nothing against them it's just I don't have a need for a great amount at the moment.  

I've read about the SR through miles/points bloggers.  Paying m/f wasn't part of the discussion (obviously).


----------



## GregT (Sep 13, 2016)

Is there a thread on this card?  I don't know what the special is but it sounds interesting?  Thank you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 13, 2016)

GregT said:


> Is there a thread on this card?  I don't know what the special is but it sounds interesting?  Thank you!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I haven't seen a single thread on TUG but there are lots popping up. But if you google Chase Sapphire Reserve, you'll see a ton of articles on it. I got one myself to pay my DVC and Worldmark dues, airfare, and cruise fares.


----------



## GreenTea (Sep 13, 2016)

There isn't , Greg, but it is the Chase Sapphire Reserve card.  Thepointsguy.com has a lot of information.  It is a $450 annual fee with $300 travel credit per calendar year.  It provides priority pass select membership for lounge access in airports globally.    

The points become most valuable when you use them in interesting ways.   Delta sky miles to Hawaii uses a lot of Delta points.   But you can book the same flight via a partner airline for 25K miles.   (Singapore air on Delta equipment) 

Chase points transfer 1:1 to a lot of programs.  (But not Delta).  1:1 to Marriott.  

Current signup bonus is 100,000 points.


----------



## GregT (Sep 13, 2016)

GreenTea said:


> There isn't , Greg, but it is the Chase Sapphire Reserve card.  Thepointsguy.com has a lot of information.  It is a $450 annual fee with $300 travel credit per calendar year.  It provides priority pass select membership for lounge access in airports globally.
> 
> The points become most valuable when you use them in interesting ways.   Delta sky miles to Hawaii uses a lot of Delta points.   But you can book the same flight via a partner airline for 25K miles.   (Singapore air on Delta equipment)
> 
> ...



Thank you -- I will look for it!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 13, 2016)

The best part I think is that you can use your Ultimate rewards points for travel via the chase portal. Under the Chase Sapphire reserve, each point is worth 1.5 cents when booking through the portal.  so 100,000 points is equal to $1500 in travel. When I compared the fares in the portal to the fares with the airline they were same/or very close.  Or you can transfer points to various partners like United airlines etc.


----------



## rovitm (Sep 13, 2016)

Greg, the 100,000 UR after the 4K spend is what has people wanting the card.  It also offers an $300 travel credit and 3x the points on travel and dining.  The $300 travel credit is per calendar year so it can be used twice before the annual fee renews.  The $450 fee is high, but comparable to AMEX platinum and Citi Prestige.


----------



## GregT (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank you all for the responses - this sounds like a great card.  I will look at the Chase portal too - if flight costs are close to quoted airline rates, that's a great use of the points - both the bonus points and the future earned points.  Thx again!

Best,

Greg


----------



## jeepie (Sep 13, 2016)

GreenTea said:


> 1:1 to Marriott


Probably about the worst choice, unless you absolutely need the points to top off a vacation package. The CSR's 3x points on travel and dining are a very intriguing proposition. Cheers.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 14, 2016)

rovitm said:


> Greg, the 100,000 UR after the 4K spend is what has people wanting the card.  It also offers an $300 travel credit and 3x the points on travel and dining.  The $300 travel credit is per calendar year so it can be used twice before the annual fee renews.  The $450 fee is high, but comparable to AMEX platinum and Citi Prestige.


The $300 credit was automatic too- just got mine. .  So for folks like us who travel the card is essentially  $150. I'm excited about triple points for maintenance fees!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Quilter (Sep 14, 2016)

GregT said:


> Is there a thread on this card?  I don't know what the special is but it sounds interesting?  Thank you!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Bloggers take different angles than each other to target a certain readership.   I've just ventured into thepointsguy but the one I read most is Greg Davis-Kean.   He analyzes and reanalyzes.   Reminds me of you Greg 

http://frequentmiler.boardingarea.com/2016/09/12/fu-sapphire-reserve/

http://frequentmiler.boardingarea.com/2016/09/08/signed-sapphire-reserve-advice/

http://frequentmiler.boardingarea.com/2016/09/06/frequent-milers-5-year-retrospective/


----------



## GregT (Sep 14, 2016)

Quilter said:


> He analyzes and reanalyzes.   Reminds me of you Greg



I like this guy  

Thanks for forwarding the links!!!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## thetsguru (Sep 14, 2016)

GregT said:


> I like this guy
> 
> Thanks for forwarding the links!!!!
> 
> ...



Also, take a look at www.upgradedpoints.com.  They have a lot of guides on how to maximize points. 

The Chase Sapphire Reserve is a great card.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 14, 2016)

thetsguru said:


> Also, take a look at www.upgradedpoints.com.  They have a lot of guides on how to maximize points.
> 
> The Chase Sapphire Reserve is a great card.




It comes with a cost that needs to be figured into the benefits.  $150 after the $300 travel reimbursement and today I read there is a $75 fee to add another authorized user.


----------



## GreenTea (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes, $75 for an authorized user.  They get the membership for airport lounges.


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 14, 2016)

GreenTea said:


> Yes, $75 for an authorized user.  They get the membership for airport lounges.



I asked at my Chase bank, and read in other blogs, that traveling companions will get airport lounge access too as long as the card holder is with them.
DH and I don't travel for work, so this works for us; probably well worth the $75 fee if you are a regular business traveler.

An authorized user is required if say you want to transfer Chase UR points to the partner airline account of another person.  I think it will work just as well for us if one person has most of the airline miles and redeems for tickets for the other person.  Altho' after many years, my DH still remembers how I used his United miles for my ticket


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 14, 2016)

As with anything everyone's situation is different. For us one card is fine. The card can be paired with the chase freedom or freedom unlimited, both no fee Ultimate rewards cards and points can be transferred to the chase sapphire reserve account to use for travel. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 14, 2016)

For those of you mentioning the airport lounge access perk, just be aware that the airport lounge access doesn't get you into every lounge.... but seemingly into every lounge except the one conveniently located in the terminal area you happen to be flying out of.  

These free lounge access benefits are pretty restricted.  This card, like most, uses the Priority Pass Select as can be seen here https://www.prioritypass.com/en/Select

Most smaller airports have no available access....and many major airports have access limited to specific lounges in specific terminals.  Here is JFK's access as an example.
https://www.prioritypass.com/en/loungesearch?entity=e48e94c5-667f-417a-a2ec-edbb9f61a125

So if you are flying in a terminal or area of a terminal not covered, the access doesn't do you much good.

Just saying I would not be using this benefit as a driving force for getting the card.  Its a perk that you may be able to use now and then perhaps, but not likely something that will benefit you during most trips IMHO.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 15, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> For those of you mentioning the airport lounge access perk, just be aware that the airport lounge access doesn't get you into every lounge.... but seemingly into every lounge except the one conveniently located in the terminal area you happen to be flying out of.
> 
> These free lounge access benefits are pretty restricted.  This card, like most, uses the Priority Pass Select as can be seen here https://www.prioritypass.com/en/Select
> 
> ...



Exactly!   Beware to read the fine print:  https://www.prioritypass.com/en/conditions-of-use

I've had this membership from one of my credit cards and have never made use of it.   A couple I looked at were only for International travel or restricted to a certain terminal (which is probably international).


----------



## annac113 (Sep 19, 2016)

I just received my temporary Chase Reserve (plastic) card. So many people applied for this card that Chase ran out of metal cards! They sent me a letter saying they will send the metal version of it when it is available..


----------



## GreenTea (Sep 19, 2016)

I made a payment toward a vacation I have booked and the $300 credit posted the same day.

I got the plastic card as well.  The Marriott metal one is much more substantial feeling.


----------



## rthib (Sep 19, 2016)

Quilter said:


> Exactly!   Beware to read the fine print:  https://www.prioritypass.com/en/conditions-of-use
> 
> I've had this membership from one of my credit cards and have never made use of it.   A couple I looked at were only for International travel or restricted to a certain terminal (which is probably international).



Also, lounge access is only free for the Priority Pass member. If you ask can you bring in a guest - the answer is yes, but it costs.  That applies to any guest - spouse, child, friend - all will cost you $27 each.


----------



## Helios (Sep 19, 2016)

rthib said:


> Also, lounge access is only free for the Priority Pass member. If you ask can you bring in a guest - the answer is yes, but it costs.  That applies to any guest - spouse, child, friend - all will cost you $27 each.



This is what the Chase rep told me.


----------



## Helios (Sep 19, 2016)

Ritz CC includes access for all CC holders and guests, same fee, but different and more restrictive benefits.


----------



## GreenTea (Sep 20, 2016)

Chase (in writing) says the card allows all members of the travel party to access the lounges at no charge.

(I think subject to availability on a given day in a given lounge)


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 25, 2016)

annac113 said:


> I just received my temporary Chase Reserve (plastic) card. So many people applied for this card that Chase ran out of metal cards! They sent me a letter saying they will send the metal version of it when it is available..


It is apparently available now.  My wife just got her card this past week and it is one of the metal ones.


----------



## klpca (Oct 1, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> For those of you mentioning the airport lounge access perk, just be aware that the airport lounge access doesn't get you into every lounge.... but seemingly into every lounge except the one conveniently located in the terminal area you happen to be flying out of.
> 
> These free lounge access benefits are pretty restricted.  This card, like most, uses the Priority Pass Select as can be seen here https://www.prioritypass.com/en/Select
> 
> ...



I am also suspicious of the actual benefit of having Priority Pass (there's no lounge in San Diego) but I am still going to have it ready just in case. 

It turns out that the Priority Pass benefit is not automatic  - it has to be activated. I couldn't see the activation button in my card benefits so I googled it and found the answer on flyertalk. http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/chas...serve-priority-pass-select-membership-19.html
_To sign up for Priority Pass Select, as soon as the account shows up online:
1. Click on Go To Ultimate Rewards.
2. Scroll down to the very bottom left and click on "Card Benefits"
3. Activate Membership to request card.
4. Card can't be expedited. Some members have reported success in charging the lounge access to their CSR account and requesting a refund from Customer Service. However, others have reported that the lounge access was refunded via the travel credit._


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 1, 2016)

Flyertalk has a lot of info on the Sapphire Reserve, but I read through pages and pages to find an answer to a question I have, and I couldn't find a thing about it.  

Does anyone have Ink Cash or Ink Bold?  Did Chase combine your Sapphire Reserve in the same account log-in?


----------



## DCBoy (Oct 1, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Flyertalk has a lot of info on the Sapphire Reserve, but I read through pages and pages to find an answer to a question I have, and I couldn't find a thing about it.
> 
> Does anyone have Ink Cash or Ink Bold?  Did Chase combine your Sapphire Reserve in the same account log-in?



I have both the Ink and Sapphire Reverve cards. You have to contact Chase to link business and personal use cards on the same log in account.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 1, 2016)

is this not the same card?  huge thread on it right here

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=245943


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 1, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Does anyone have Ink Cash or Ink Bold?  Did Chase combine your Sapphire Reserve in the same account log-in?



My wife just got the Sapphire Reserve card.  I have an Ink Plus and she has an Ink Cash.

When I signed in to her Ultimate Rewards account, all of her Chase personal cards were linked.

Our logins (login ID and login password) for Chase business accounts are separate from our personal logins.  (Your experience might be different if your Chase business accounts use the same login as your personal accounts.)  I did not find an automatic link from her Ink Cash to her new CSR.  So I had to play around with this...

It took a few tries, but I was able to link my Ink Plus to her CSR.  

I don't quite understand why, but it was harder to link her Ink Cash to her CSR.  After trying to link the Ink Cash to a few different accounts, I was ultimately successful in linking her Ink Cash to my Freedom card, and then my Freedom card to her CSR.  That's cumbersome because it requires 2 steps, but it is working.


----------



## Quilter (Oct 3, 2016)

*What part of this makes sense?*

I've been thinking about this card but have dragged my feet.

Today the foreman for the construction company came by to finish up some final details on a recent residing job on our house.   We've put aside the money but when I asked about putting it on a credit card for points he said there would be a 3% fee.   

The bill is $9500 so fee will be $285.

DH is pre approved for SR and is at the bank filling out application.   Banker said it could probably be expedited so we can have card in a couple days and could pay the bill with it.

I'm playing with the numbers and can't see a benefit of paying $.03 a point but am hoping some better number crunchers will weigh in to validate my thinking.

This blog post is about an promotion which has already passed.   http://thepointsguy.com/2016/06/up-to-100-percent-bonus-buy-united-miles/  Promotions come and go and what I get from this is to not pay any more that $.0188 per point.     

1.   Is is worth it to put any of the amount on a credit card when paying $.03 a point?   Especially if I could satisfy the $4K spend within the 3 months without the construction.

2.   Do I put all $9500 on the card or just the needed $4K? 

With our maintenance fees we will recover the full $300 in travel credit.

p.s.  We don't need the points quickly


----------



## GreenTea (Oct 3, 2016)

Quilter, would you spend $4000 anyway with day to day spending?  If yes, and you don't even have the card yet, I'd just spend the $4000 where you are not paying any fees.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2016)

http://millionmilesecrets.com/2011/...ur-credit-card-minimum-spending-requirements/

I looked at his list years ago and realized I could make any minimum spending requirement with ordinary spending.  Insurance, food, gas, tuition, gift cards (restaurant and airline gift cards are a great way to spend now and use later), maintenance fees (of course), and cable/phone bills.


----------



## Quilter (Oct 4, 2016)

GreenTea said:


> Quilter, would you spend $4000 anyway with day to day spending?  If yes, and you don't even have the card yet, I'd just spend the $4000 where you are not paying any fees.





rickandcindy23 said:


> http://millionmilesecrets.com/2011/...ur-credit-card-minimum-spending-requirements/
> 
> I looked at his list years ago and realized I could make any minimum spending requirement with ordinary spending.  Insurance, food, gas, tuition, gift cards (restaurant and airline gift cards are a great way to spend now and use later), maintenance fees (of course), and cable/phone bills.



Thanks for the validation.   I didn't know if I was missing something (see my next post).


----------



## Quilter (Oct 4, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> is this not the same card?  huge thread on it right here
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=245943



Thank you Brian.   

I told my husband "one post on TUG just saved us $300".

I first read the title to the thread you linked but missed the "$600".   Another look and I wondered "$600, no it's $300".   Then I read further and saw how prepaying some this year and paying the remainder next.   Very nice.   Thanks Brian, I wouldn't have seen this without your post because I don't visit the Vistana forum.


----------



## samara64 (Oct 18, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Does anyone have Ink Cash or Ink Bold?  Did Chase combine your Sapphire Reserve in the same account log-in?



I just got my Chase Reserve today. I delayed to apply for it until Oct 13 so I can pay all my MF with it within the 3 month. I was expecting it will take forever to arrive as everyone stated. Today I came home, and there was a UPS overnight and the driver simply left it on our outside door without a signature. I did not ask for overnight delivery when applying on the web. So it looks like the cards are back in stock.

To answer the question, I do have the Bold, Sapphire (got it last May) and the Reserve. I do not think I opened more then 5 cards in the past 2 years.

My Ink goes with my company login and has its own rewards account. Both Sapphires are on my personal account and share same rewards account. I will be closing the regular sapphire soon. Tried to close the Ink, they gave me $95 statement credit to keep it open.

What you can do is move your points between the 2 accounts without any restrictions and in any amount (not in 1,000 increments). It is instant. I did that before I called to close Ink.

Also Cindy, thanks for the tip of getting gift cards from Staples using Ink card. Just made 10,000 more points for money I had to spend anyway. How do you come with these ideas.

And Quilter, I would not pay the 3% just to get points. You may do regular spending and if you come close to the 3 month, just buy gift cards or prepay any accounts that take CC. It does not take much to pay 4K nowadays. JMHO


----------



## samara64 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thinking more on the overnight delivery.

Someone stole my regular Sapphire on Friday Oct 14 and I called and reported it. I asked for them to overnight me a new card. Maybe they put a note on the account to do this for all my cards.

It also could be that they ship all sapphire reserve cards via overnight. Others who got it can tell.


----------



## GreenTea (Oct 19, 2016)

Both in my family came via UPS overnight.


----------



## samara64 (Oct 20, 2016)

Good to know. So it is a standard policy to justify the $450 fee.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 20, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> http://millionmilesecrets.com/2011/...ur-credit-card-minimum-spending-requirements/
> 
> I looked at his list years ago and realized I could make any minimum spending requirement with ordinary spending.  Insurance, food, gas, tuition, gift cards (restaurant and airline gift cards are a great way to spend now and use later), maintenance fees (of course), and cable/phone bills.



yes but the nice thing is most timeshare MFs are classifed as Travel, which yields 3X Ultimate Rewards (UR) points per Travel $ spent.  Plus then if you use the UR portal and you book travel there, you get a 50% premium.

So for every $100 of MF, you get 300 UR points, which converts to $4.50 worth of value if you book travel on the UR portal.  So essentially you could get a 4.5% rebate on you MFs.  Not a bad deal. 

I use the UR portal to purchase Airfare, that airfare then accrues frequent flyers miles.  So for personal trips I either use FF miles or I buy the tickets via the portal.  I have not had a real cash outlay for a airline ticket in about 4 years. In that time I have been to Caribbean 7 times, Australia, Maldives, French Poly, and a whole wack of Domestic flights.  So a mix of rewards and portal bookings.

I moved my UR points from my other cards to the new reserve card yesterday to receive the 50% premium for travel, so now I have nearly $6K in funds available to use for travel.  I have yet to pay for this years allotment of MFs.

I think the benefits outway the $450 annual fee, especially because of the $300 rebate on any travel item, that basically reduces the annual fee to $150 for anyway with a MF payment that is properly classified as travel.


----------



## IuLiKa (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you for the post. I am going to read on this also.. one of my friends asked me if it was a good deal. I have United and marriott, and I use united almost exclusively unless I stay at the marriott, I gave up on the marriott since I cannot find a use for the certificate.
maybe I will get rid of both and get this one, since the fee will be less..I am wondering if chase will be willing to combine my other accounts to the new credit card.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 22, 2016)

IuLiKa said:


> Thank you for the post. I am going to read on this also.. one of my friends asked me if it was a good deal. I have United and marriott, and I use united almost exclusively unless I stay at the marriott, I gave up on the marriott since I cannot find a use for the certificate.
> maybe I will get rid of both and get this one, since the fee will be less..I am wondering if chase will be willing to combine my other accounts to the new credit card.



That is exactly what I did.  I moved the credit limits from United and Sapphire Preferred cards and moved them to the new Sapphire Reserve Card.

Chase will like accommodate, unless you have opened too many credit cards in the last 2 years.


----------



## IuLiKa (Oct 25, 2016)

I went to the bank yesterday and I opened an account I am waiting for my card, then I would transfer the money from the Marriott card and get my annual fee back (since I just paid it). second user on the card is $75 annual fee. 

The banker told me that I can move my points from Marriott to the new account and then I will get 50% more points. That is not a bad deal.


----------



## GreenTea (Oct 26, 2016)

IuLiKa said:


> The banker told me that I can move my points from Marriott to the new account and then I will get 50% more points. That is not a bad deal.



I have never heard that.   That is huge if true.  I'm skeptical.   But just think how much more valuable 100k UR are than MR.


----------



## mdurette (Oct 26, 2016)

GreenTea said:


> I have never heard that.   That is huge if true.  I'm skeptical.   But just think how much more valuable 100k UR are than MR.




I haven't heard of this either.    Doesn't make much sense.  If they are allowing transfer of MR and get 50% more.  Then I could transfer say 200,000 MR points and get 300,000 UR ones.   Seems too good to be true.

I recently received my Saphire and have made the minimum spend.   What was funny is 2 days after I received the card I received a letter from Chase saying I had been approved, card will be in the mail shortly and per our conversation they reduced the limit on my Chase Marriott and used that reduction for the Sapphire card.   I don't care either way....but that was a conversation that was never had.


----------



## Quilter (Oct 26, 2016)

IuLiKa said:


> I went to the bank yesterday and I opened an account I am waiting for my card, then I would transfer the money from the Marriott card and get my annual fee back (since I just paid it). second user on the card is $75 annual fee.
> 
> The banker told me that I can move my points from Marriott to the new account and then I will get 50% more points. That is not a bad deal.



Wow!  I'd like to know more of the details on this too.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 26, 2016)

IuLiKa said:


> The banker told me that I can move my points from Marriott to the new account and then I will get 50% more points. That is not a bad deal.



Alas, poor IuLIKa, the banker doesn't know what he/she is talking about.

Transfers of Ultimate Reward points to travel reward programs are one-way transfers.  You can transfer U.R. points to any of Chase's airline or hotel partners.  But you cannot transfer from a partner's reward program back to Chase U.R.  Marriott points or United miles cannot be transferred back to Chase U.R. points.

The only back and forth transfers for Chase U.R. points are between the different Chase credit cards that earn U.R. points.  So if you (or your spouse) have one of the Ink cards or one of the Freedom cards in addition to a Sapphire Reserve card, you then have the ability to transfer U.R. points freely between the different credit card accounts.  That's a great benefit because it makes your existing U.R. points potentially more valuable.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 26, 2016)

You can transfer points between UR cards (Like Freedom, Ink, Sapphire), Marriott card is just NOT one among them.

With the Reserve card you get 50% bonus per point when using it to book travel in the UR portal.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 26, 2016)

IuLiKa said:


> I went to the bank yesterday and I opened an account I am waiting for my card, then I would transfer the money from the Marriott card and get my annual fee back (since I just paid it). second user on the card is $75 annual fee.
> 
> The banker told me that I can move my points from Marriott to the new account and then I will get 50% more points. That is not a bad deal.





Quilter said:


> Wow!  I'd like to know more of the details on this too.





Sandy VDH said:


> You can transfer points between UR cards (Like Freedom, Ink, Sapphire), Marriott card is just NOT one among them.
> 
> With the Reserve card you get 50% bonus per point when using it to book travel in the UR portal.



There would be no way to transfer points from the Marriott Chase credit card to any of their others. Chase does not hold a points account related to your Marriott Rewards credit card. Any points earned are immediately transferred to your Marriott Rewards account. So there would be no points to transfer to Chase UR.


----------



## IuLiKa (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you everybody!. It makes sense. Of course the guy had no idea what he was talking about.

Good to know...


----------



## GreenTea (Oct 29, 2016)

Just an FYI.  Travelex travel insurance is NOT considered a travel expense earning 3 points per $.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 4, 2016)

Quilter said:


> I first read the title to the thread you linked but missed the "$600".   Another look and I wondered "$600, no it's $300".   Then I read further and saw how prepaying some this year and paying the remainder next.   Very nice.   Thanks Brian, I wouldn't have seen this without your post because I don't visit the Vistana forum.



Just want to point out that you need to be a little careful on the timing of the initial $300 charge in order to get the credit this year.  You likely can't wait until the very end of December (depending on your statement cut off date) to make your initial $300 travel charge.  The fine print reads like this....



> $300 Annual Travel Credit: A statement credit will automatically be applied to your account when your card is used for purchases in the travel category, up to $300 in statement credits annually (“annually” means the year beginning with your account open date through the first December statement date of that same year, and each 12 billing cycles starting after your December statement date through the following December statement date).



I read that to mean if as an example, your statement end date is on the 12th of every month, your "first December statement date" would be the December 12th statement....so anything charged after that would fall into the $300 credit applicable to the next year.  Unless I am misreading that language.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 4, 2016)

Good Catch, I'm reading the same way as you.

I received the card a couple weeks ago, no statement yet - but I just looked online and it reporting next payment due 12/14.   Hum, wonder when the statement cutoff date is then.   I have travel (cruise/Disney) this month...so hopefully those items will post in time for the $300 credit.

I may need to research this a bit more and if needed will do something to get the credit.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 4, 2016)

mdurette said:


> Good Catch, I'm reading the same way as you.
> 
> I received the card a couple weeks ago, no statement yet - but I just looked online and it reporting next payment due 12/14.   Hum, wonder when the statement cutoff date is then.   I have travel (cruise/Disney) this month...so hopefully those items will post in time for the $300 credit.
> 
> I may need to research this a bit more and if needed will do something to get the credit.



If you next payment date is 12/14, it means your next statement should run on the 19th or 20th. So make your travel charge before then and you should be good. I would try to do it sometime this month.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 4, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> If you next payment date is 12/14, it means your next statement should run on the 19th or 20th. So make your travel charge before then and you should be good. I would try to do it sometime this month.




Hum....I should be able to manage.  Just not sure what is categorized as "travel".    This month I have:

Week at GrandVista - want to use my Marriott card for resort charges though.
Disney Cruise:  could change my card for onboard charges to this one.
3 nights at Disneyworld - I have the remaining room balance and all other charges associated with the parks I could use that card for.

That $300 credit is a huge feature to offset that $450 fee, don't want to mess that up!!!


----------



## Quilter (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up.

My next statement will close December 2 (due 12/27).   I've daudled making the m/f payment this year.   

Am I still okay?


----------



## PearlCity (Nov 4, 2016)

The $300 credit posts almost the same day as the charge posts 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 4, 2016)

> Also Cindy, thanks for the tip of getting gift cards from Staples using Ink card. Just made 10,000 more points for money I had to spend anyway. How do you come with these ideas.



I read Flyertalk, the Manufactured Spend forum there.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 4, 2016)

Quilter said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> My next statement will close December 2 (due 12/27).   I've daudled making the m/f payment this year.
> 
> Am I still okay?



As long as your charge is on the Dec 2 statement, you should be good. That said, I would not wait until the last day or two prior to Dec 2nd to make the payment as I am not sure how pending transactions are handled around statement cut off dates.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 4, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> As long as your charge is on the Dec 2 statement, you should be good. That said, I would not wait until the last day or two prior to Dec 2nd to make the payment as I am not sure how pending transactions are handled around statement cut off dates.



Payments usually post fairly quickly, but if you make the charge only a day or two before the 2nd, it is likely it won't post on the statement. Only posted transactions will hit the statement.


----------



## Quilter (Nov 5, 2016)

Took care of it today.  Thanks again for the info


----------



## DCBoy (Nov 6, 2016)

I got the Chase Sapphire Reserve card about a month ago and love the benefits. But I'm still confused on one point regarding using it to the max verses the Marriott card since I have gold status. Am I better in the long run using the Marriott card for Marriott hotel stays and accruing Marriott points or should I now use the CSR card and accrue UR points instead?

Thanks,
Doug B


----------



## BigMac (Nov 6, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> Just want to point out that you need to be a little careful on the timing of the initial $300 charge in order to get the credit this year.  You likely can't wait until the very end of December (depending on your statement cut off date) to make your initial $300 travel charge.  The fine print reads like this....
> 
> 
> 
> I read that to mean if as an example, your statement end date is on the 12th of every month, your "first December statement date" would be the December 12th statement....so anything charged after that would fall into the $300 credit applicable to the next year.  Unless I am misreading that language.



Glad you caught this. I was incorrectly thinking any charges made by December 31st could be credited. So I just got the card and it had a payment due date of December 7th which would mean a cutoff date of about November 10th. This wasn't going to give me enough time to have $300 of travel charges. I just called the card rep and asked that the due date be extended to December 24th. They said no problem and confirmed back to me that the new cutoff date would be November 27th. They also confirmed that any 'travel" charges made by that date would get this years credit.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 6, 2016)

BigMac said:


> Glad you caught this. I was incorrectly thinking any charges made by December 31st could be credited. So I just got the card and it had a payment due date of December 7th which would mean a cutoff date of about November 10th. This wasn't going to give me enough time to have $300 of travel charges. I just called the card rep and asked that the due date be extended to December 24th. They said no problem and confirmed back to me that the new cutoff date would be November 27th. They also confirmed that any 'travel" charges made by that date would get this years credit.



Well played!!!


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 6, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> The $300 credit posts almost the same day as the charge posts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Me too. I charged $300 to my Marriott MF and the $300 credit got posted the same day.  No statement yet nor due date.  Just regular posting / log of charges and credit.


----------



## BigMac (Nov 6, 2016)

DCBoy said:


> I got the Chase Sapphire Reserve card about a month ago and love the benefits. But I'm still confused on one point regarding using it to the max verses the Marriott card since I have gold status. Am I better in the long run using the Marriott card for Marriott hotel stays and accruing Marriott points or should I now use the CSR card and accrue UR points instead?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug B



I also have Marriott gold status and also just got the CSR card and the Marriott Rewards card. For me, as long as MR points are going toward some meaningful award level within Marriott that you would use, then for me 5 MR points are more useful than 3 CSR points.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 7, 2016)

DCBoy said:


> I got the Chase Sapphire Reserve card about a month ago and love the benefits. But I'm still confused on one point regarding using it to the max verses the Marriott card since I have gold status. Am I better in the long run using the Marriott card for Marriott hotel stays and accruing Marriott points or should I now use the CSR card and accrue UR points instead?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug B




I guess it would depend on what you are trying to maximize.   If you are looking to build your Marriott account, the stick with your Marriott card at 5X.  If you are looking to build say for flights somewhere that you don't have a card for that airline, then use the UR cards for 3X.

I'm flip flopping between Marriott, UR and Southwest.   My goal is to build up the MR account for a travel package.   I'm using the Marriott card for most day to day purchases, but swapping over to UR for non Marriott travel and dining.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 7, 2016)

BigMac said:


> Glad you caught this. I was incorrectly thinking any charges made by December 31st could be credited. So I just got the card and it had a payment due date of December 7th which would mean a cutoff date of about November 10th. This wasn't going to give me enough time to have $300 of travel charges. I just called the card rep and asked that the due date be extended to December 24th. They said no problem and confirmed back to me that the new cutoff date would be November 27th. They also confirmed that any 'travel" charges made by that date would get this years credit.



Wouldn't you have been better to keep the Dec 7 due date? That would have meant your first statement run in December should have been about the 12th or 13th. Now you only have until 11/27 to make your $300 spend where before you would have had until 12/12. The date is based on your statement date, not your due date. It was "through the first December statement date of that same year". Which means travel charges posted to the December statement are included in that year's travel credit.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 7, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Wouldn't you have been better to keep the Dec 7 due date? That would have meant your first statement run in December should have been about the 12th or 13th. Now you only have until 11/27 to make your $300 spend where before you would have had until 12/12. The date is based on your statement date, not your due date. It was "through the first December statement date of that same year". Which means travel charges posted to the December statement are included in that year's travel credit.



I think he would get another statement in December with a cutoff of Dec 27th wouldn't he?  Based on that assumption, I think he did buy himself more time.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 7, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> I think he would get another statement in December with a cutoff of Dec 27th wouldn't he?  Based on that assumption, I think he did buy himself more time.



I don't think so. WIth DWs Chase card, her payment is due on the 27th and the statement runs on the 3rd. If that holds true for their other cards, a Dec 27 payment would result in a Jan 3rd next statement run.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 7, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think so. WIth DWs Chase card, her payment is due on the 27th and the statement runs on the 3rd. If that holds true for their other cards, a Dec 27 payment would result in a Jan 3rd next statement run.



He said the due date was extended to 12/24. So based on that, and what you are saying above, seems like he would get a December statement with a end date in the last few days of December, No??  I believe he confirmed a 11/27 statement end date, so why not another one with end date of 12/27?


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 7, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> He said the due date was extended to 12/24. So based on that, and what you are saying above, seems like he would get a December statement with a end date in the last few days of December, No??  I believe he confirmed a 11/27 statement end date, so why not another one with end date of 12/27?



Why would one not just charge $300 right now?  The $300 credit is given within a day.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 7, 2016)

sptung said:


> Why would one not just charge $300 right now?  The $300 credit is given within a day.



That works if you have some travel expenses to charge today...but if you plan to use it on hotel or airfare that you are not booking until mid December for whatever reason, your approach no longer works.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 7, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> That works if you have some travel expenses to charge today...but if you plan to use it on hotel or airfare that you are not booking until mid December for whatever reason, your approach no longer works.



Got you. I was thinking most MFs are currently billed....


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 7, 2016)

I was thinking the same.  Almost everyone here has at least $600 in MF especially when you add in II or RCI fees.  Many of the resorts have MF's due January 1 or later.  For the most part you can prepay $300 now and the remaining wait until closer to due date which would be after the cut off date for 2017 credit.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 7, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> I was thinking the same.  Almost everyone here has at least $600 in MF especially when you add in II or RCI fees.  Many of the resorts have MF's due January 1 or later.  For the most part you can prepay $300 now and the remaining wait until closer to due date which would be after the cut off date for 2017 credit.



Using me as an example....I could have done that, but I prefer to use my Marriott Credit Card to get the MR points multiple for Marriott related charges (which MF's are).  I was waiting until I had some work related airfare to book, which fortunately fell into my lap just today, so I get in essence a "free" $300 back from Chase, for something I didn't even pay for personally (reimbursed from work)...and I still get to use my Marriott Chase card for my MF's.  We all approach this stuff a little differently....always trying to maximize the value which can be different for each of us.


----------



## BigMac (Nov 7, 2016)

same with me I want to use my MR card for my MF's to get 5 points/$. I think I now have to December 27th to use the SR card for $300 of other travel.


----------



## steve b (Nov 20, 2016)

Why not use your Starwood Amex card for Marriott maintenance fees and get 2 point per dollar and then transfer to marriott to get a total of 6 points per dollare of maintenance fee payments?


----------



## timtax (Nov 23, 2016)

Very interesting that I received the travel credit for my EZPass replenishment charge on my monthly bill. No real travel costs required to get the credit on the annual fee. Very happy.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 23, 2016)

When is the annual fee billed?  The $450 charge showed up immediately on mine.  My husband's CC account is still not showing up after 3 weeks. We applied at the same time.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 24, 2016)

timtax said:


> Very interesting that I received the travel credit for my EZPass replenishment charge on my monthly bill. No real travel costs required to get the credit on the annual fee. Very happy.



*Q. What types of merchants are in the 'travel' category?*

*A.* Merchants in the travel category include airlines, hotels, motels, timeshares, car rental agencies, cruise lines, travel agencies, discount travel sites, campgrounds and operators of passenger trains, buses, taxis, limousines, ferries, toll bridges and highways, and parking lots and garages.

I caught this the other day when looking up something on UR FAQs.     I wouldn't have thought about day to day personal "travel" expenses like parking lots, tolls, taxis, etc.


----------



## samara64 (Dec 7, 2016)

It is just a nice card that Chase is loosing  around $300 Millions this quarter on it. My Wife will apply for our 2nd card tonight.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...d-cuts-profit-by-up-to-300-million-in-quarter


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 7, 2016)

samara64 said:


> It is just a nice card that Chase is loosing  around $300 Millions this quarter on it. My Wife will apply for our 2nd card tonight.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...d-cuts-profit-by-up-to-300-million-in-quarter


Cut profits is not the same as losing money...


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2016)

sptung said:


> Cut profits is not the same as losing money...


The same article indicates they expect it to take five and a half years for them to break even on the Sapphire Reserve product. So, in the early years of the product, that product will lose money.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 8, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> The same article indicates they expect it to take five and a half years for them to break even on the Sapphire Reserve product. So, in the early years of the product, that product will lose money.



Chase credit card is losing money with the launch... but Chase/JP Morgan is still extremely profitable...


----------



## samara64 (Dec 8, 2016)

I am sure the card will make more profit on the long run. It is an attractive product if you travel much.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 16, 2016)

Interesting....I just received my 2017 $300 travel credit.  I purchased a getaway via II a few days ago and it came in on that purchase.  Must be because this statement will drop in 2017.  

I'm liking this card:  I have only had it for 2 months and have over $1,800 to use for travel (or $1,200 for regular spend) plus $600 in travel credits (2016 & 2017).


----------



## l0410z (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for this thread.  After going through some of the posts, I decide the card is a no brainer for me.  I normally charge my MF on my Chase Marriott card.  I own two weeks and an EOY.  This combined with the 185 charge for me keeping my legacy week enrolled came out to 3600.  The 300 credit was applied to the MF.  at 3 points per $ for travel I got 10800 points which can be used as 160 dollars for travel use.  2 weeks of card ownership and the  450 credit card fee is covered.  All the other benefits are for free.


----------



## mav (Jan 8, 2017)

The 100,000 sign up bonus is off the table as of  January 11th, so if you have not applied and want the card  apply before that date. I got the card when it first came out and love it!


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 8, 2017)

The question is then is it worthwhile to keep this card in Year 2 and beyond.  I like the travel insurance piece because I have been paying alot of money on travel insurance each time I make a trip overseas.  It does not cover a high amount on medical emergency nor does it cover pre-existing condition, unlike Allianz.  I have been wondering if anyone has given much thought to Year 2 and beyond.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 8, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> The question is then is it worthwhile to keep this card in Year 2 and beyond.  I like the travel insurance piece because I have been paying alot of money on travel insurance each time I make a trip overseas.  It does not cover a high amount on medical emergency nor does it cover pre-existing condition, unlike Allianz.  I have been wondering if anyone has given much thought to Year 2 and beyond.


I plan to keep the card in Year 2 and beyond.  The annual fee is $450, but that is really only $150 because of the annual $300 travel credit.  The points earned on restaurant meals are better than other cards, as are most other travel expenses.  Travel at 3 points per dollar is even better than using a co-branded airline card for travel on that airline.  Also, the flexibility of being able to transfer points 1:1 to United Airlines and the major hotel programs means I do not have to carry as many other cards with annual fees as I did in the past.  And the 50% bonus on purchasing travel means 1.5 cents per point which is often better than using points.  And the primary car rental insurance is a big plus.  For us, keeping this card long-term is a no-brainer.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 8, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> The question is then is it worthwhile to keep this card in Year 2 and beyond.  .



Personally, it is my intention to do so.    My main goal for point accumulation is flights (mainly Southwest).   I carried the SW and Marriott card for years and recently closed both my SW cards in favor of the Chase UR Card.   In the end, what I was paying in annual fees for the SW cards will equal the $150 net cost of this card, but offer more flexibility for flight areas that SW does not service.  At a transfer of 1 to 1 to the airlines, this card ultimately makes sense for me to keep.   

My Marriott card....still thinking about that one.  Will decide in a few months when it comes up for it's annual fee.   Most likely I will still keep because the 5x at Marriott is worth something to me.


----------



## l0410z (Jan 8, 2017)

Remember, timeshare MFs are considered travel getting 3x points.  My 3600 in MFs cover the 150 fee remaining after the 300 travel credits.  The 450 fee is zero.    I will likely keep the Marriott chase card also.  I believe the cost is 85 and the cat 5 room covers that.  Decide before renewal.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 9, 2017)

I have so many cards... SPG, Marriott, Costco, Delta, Hilton and now Chase Reserve. I have a few other no fee cards that I hardly use. Costco Visa for Costco and gas.  Costco card also gives 3 percent cash back for dining, which is the same as the Chase Reserve.  Marriott also gives 2 points for dining.  SPG card for SPG spending and MF.  I treat 1 SPG point as 3 cents.  Marriott card becomes a bit redundant but the free night pays for itself, although I don't always use the free night and had let it go to waste.  I think I will keep the Chase card into 2nd year just for the travel insurance.  It will cost us $150+$75 as my husband will drop his in the 2nd year, and I will add him to my card.  When our overseas travel slows down, I think we will get rid of the card.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 9, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I have so many cards... SPG, Marriott, Costco, Delta, Hilton and now Chase Reserve. I have a few other no fee cards that I hardly use. Costco Visa for Costco and gas.  Costco card also gives 3 percent cash back for dining, which is the same as the Chase Reserve.  Marriott also gives 3 points for dining.  SPG card for SPG spending and MF.  I treat 1 SPG point as 3 cents.  Marriott card becomes a bit redundant but the free night pays for itself, although I don't always use the free night and had let it go to waste.  I think I will keep the Chase card into 2nd year just for the travel insurance.  It will cost us $150+$75 as my husband will drop his in the 2nd year, and I will add him to my card.  When our overseas travel slows down, I think we will get rid of the card.


My Chase Marriott is 2 points per dollar on dining.  Are you sure yours is 3?


----------



## l0410z (Jan 9, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I have so many cards... SPG, Marriott, Costco, Delta, Hilton and now Chase Reserve. I have a few other no fee cards that I hardly use. Costco Visa for Costco and gas.  Costco card also gives 3 percent cash back for dining, which is the same as the Chase Reserve.  Marriott also gives 3 points for dining.  SPG card for SPG spending and MF.  I treat 1 SPG point as 3 cents.  Marriott card becomes a bit redundant but the free night pays for itself, although I don't always use the free night and had let it go to waste.  I think I will keep the Chase card into 2nd year just for the travel insurance.  It will cost us $150+$75 as my husband will drop his in the 2nd year, and I will add him to my card.  When our overseas travel slows down, I think we will get rid of the card.



The chase points are worth 1 cent per 1000 points unless used for travel it becomes 1.5 cents.  So 3 percent feels like 4.5 percent when used for travel.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 9, 2017)

GreenTea said:


> My Chase Marriott is 2 points per dollar on dining.  Are you sure yours is 3?


You are right.  I went back to the summary page and it says 2 points. I will update my post.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 9, 2017)

l0410z said:


> The chase points are worth 1 cent per 1000 points unless used for travel it becomes 1.5 cents.  So 3 percent feels like 4.5 percent when used for travel.



I know it has been reported here to say 3 percent feels like 4.5 percent.  I have checked MANY flights that I am am interested in, the pricing on Chase Ultimate was consistently much higher (50 percent and higher) than those showing on the airline sites.  As far as I am concern, it is false advertising, based on my sampling.  As a result, I treat 3 percent as 3 percent and not a 1.5x bump.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 9, 2017)

The super economy seats (no seats- etc) don't seem to be available but most other fares were available when I checked.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 9, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> The super economy seats (no seats- etc) don't seem to be available but most other fares were available when I checked.


When I checked it was not about availability.  A ticket costs 1.8K on Hawaiian Airlines and the same ticket costs 2.8K on Chase Ultimate - checked at the same time.  Hello, is that price inflation or what?   I have only been looking business/first class, since we don't usually fly economy.  No dice.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Maybe Hawaiian isn't a preferred airline.  I just picked a Saturday to Saturday First Class in May  Lax to OGG- non stop.  Delta and American were the same price- under $1200 round trip.  Hawaiian was $2658 other places vs $3600 with Chase Rewards.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 9, 2017)

I decided to beat the buzzer...figured I can get rid of it after 2 years if it doesn't pay off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## l0410z (Jan 9, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I know it has been reported here to say 3 percent feels like 4.5 percent.  I have checked MANY flights that I am am interested in, the pricing on Chase Ultimate was consistently much higher (50 percent and higher) than those showing on the airline sites.  As far as I am concern, it is false advertising, based on my sampling.  As a result, I treat 3 percent as 3 percent and not a 1.5x bump.



I just got the card.  If this turns out to be the case, I will be very disappointed.


----------



## PearlCity (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm happy with my use of points. Used them so far for 5 one way tickets HNL to YVR (Vancouver) next summer at a little more than 12,000 points each ticket for one way. Round trip would have run me about 24,000-25,000 points but i didnt have enough so did a return seattle to hnl on Hawaiian for 17,500 miles. Then last week booked Hilo to Honolulu on Hawaiian for about 8,200 points for one way. Hawaiian wanted 10,000 miles for the same flight. Going Honolulu to Hilo was less on Hawaiian at 7,500 miles so I used HawaiianMiles for that flight. There are bargains out there and like anything you need to look. But no other card is giving me 3 points per dollar on DVC and Worldmark Dues or cruises. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 12, 2017)

I couldn't just leave well enough alone.  Had my spouse get in on this last night before the bonus dropped.  So he is an extra on my account, plus his own now too.  Too many cards, never enough points.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 12, 2017)

GreenTea said:


> I couldn't just leave well enough alone.  Had my spouse get in on this last night before the bonus dropped.  So he is an extra on my account, plus his own now too.  Too many cards, never enough points.



I did the same.    He had a SW card due for its $99 fee.    When he came home I told him to call and cancel that one and then I applied for this one online for him.    I will then transfer his 100,000 points into mine and then make a plan.    My thought it this should easily cover flights to Hawaii for us in 2018.

This card is such a no brainer that I couldn't help myself from having him apply


----------



## Quilter (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm really liking this card.   Booked flights for DH on AA and Delta.   The AA flight wasn't available for miles through aa.com.   The Delta one was but the times were not the best.   Delta wanted 32K miles for the ticket.   I got it for 22K UR points.   Both tickets were premium Spring break weeks so being able to use a form of "miles" at this late date was great!

I think I know the following answers but can somebody verify:

Chase Freedom points transfer over to the Sapphire Reserve card.   Yes?
What is the minimum age for an authorized user of a Chase Freedom. . .21?


----------



## PearlCity (Feb 5, 2017)

I believe freedom points transfer over. Not sure about age...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PearlCity (Feb 5, 2017)

Also you earn frequent flier miles on flights you book via UR make sure you input it!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Quilter (Feb 5, 2017)

PearlCity said:


> Also you earn frequent flier miles on flights you book via UR make sure you input it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Yes, I saw that after I booked the tickets.   What a great bonus!


----------



## Quilter (Feb 5, 2017)

PearlCity said:


> I believe freedom points transfer over. Not sure about age...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



My thinking about this is. . .

instead of adding an authorized user to the Sapphire for $75, why not just get a Freedom too and put your authorized users on that.  Can you then move the points to the Sapphire and book travel from there?


----------



## PearlCity (Feb 5, 2017)

That's what I'm gong to to. I got the sapphire preferred right before the reserve came out. When I hit 1 year I'm calling to get the card changed. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## icydog (Feb 5, 2017)

I used my regular Chase Sapphire plus to pay my Disney Vacation Club fees   I was surprised to see that I earned 3x the Ultimate rewards for my maintenance fees. That's more valuable than to me 5x MRP I earned using my Marriott Visa.  I have over a million MRP.  I need more Ultimate rewards.  I can do much more with them.


----------



## l0410z (Feb 6, 2017)

January was a busy month getting both the Chase card and than the SW companion pass (via A 5 night travel package). The Chase card was used for my  MF's.  I now have 112,000 UR and 120k SW points.  A few questions ..
Does UR transfer to SW 1 to 1?  
If you book SW using UR, how does the companion pass work?  
Global Entry seems like the way to go for you and your spouse given you pay nothing and you pay only 15 dollar more for your sppuce over Pre TSA.  Am I missing something? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NiteMaire (Feb 6, 2017)

l0410z said:


> Global Entry seems like the way to go for you and your spouse given you pay nothing and you pay only 15 dollar more for your sppuce over Pre TSA.  Am I missing something?



If you travel outside the US, Global Entry is worth every penny.   Even if you're only  kinda sorta thinking you may travel outside the US, you should get it.  It's valid 5 years.  Take 1 trip during that time and you'll exceed the value of the extra $15.  Little to no lines through immigration and customs.  Every now and then there is a line for GE.  If im tempted to be discouraged, I just look at the other lanes and smile knowing I'm getting through much faster.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## IuLiKa (Feb 7, 2017)

We also like the card. I got it in november and I was able to use it for my thanksgiving vacation. With the pioints that i got so far I boked two nights at the cosmopolitan. The rate was about 80$ cheaper than ar the marriott. We did have to pay the resort fee extra at the hotel. The UR has different prices somettimes for some hotels than expedia.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l0410z (Feb 9, 2017)

l0410z said:


> A few questions ..
> Does UR transfer to SW 1 to 1?
> If you book SW using UR, how does the companion pass work?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I found the answer to my questions and I thought it might be of value to post it.

UR transfers to Southwest 1 for 1.  If you have the reserve card, 10,000 points are worth $150.  The value of Southwest points are 1.43 cents so 10,000 RR is worth $143.  Booking  using UR seems a better route.  If you have the preferred card, 10,000 UR is worth $125.

If Southwest is a viable option, the real benefit seems to be UR in combination with the companion  Pass.
I found this information on the internet.

"With the Southwest Companion Pass, Your Chase Ultimate Rewards Points Are Worth Even MORE. Because a Companion Can Fly With You for (Almost!) Free, Even When You Book Your Ticket Through Chase’s Travel Portal."

It was pointed out to me that you can't book Southwest on the Chase Portal so I got on it and I found..

*"Some airlines don't offer advance seat selection. Southwest and Allegiant tickets can only be purchased by calling us at 1-855-234-2542."*

So bottom line you can combine the two programs.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 9, 2017)

l0410z said:


> I found the answer to my questions and I thought it might be of value to post it.
> 
> UR transfers to Southwest 1 for 1.  If you have the reserve card, 10,000 points are worth $150.  The value of Southwest points are 1.43 cents so 10,000 RR is worth $14.  Booking  using UR seems a better route.  If you have the preferred card, 10,000 UR is worth $125.
> 
> ...


So it seems a SW point is worth almost as much as a UR point if you have the Reserve card, but more than a UR point if you have the Preferred card.  Seems simpler and easier to book direct with SW online.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 9, 2017)

l0410z said:


> I found the answer to my questions and I thought it might be of value to post it.
> 
> UR transfers to Southwest 1 for 1.  If you have the reserve card, 10,000 points are worth $150.  The value of Southwest points are 1.43 cents so 10,000 RR is worth $14.  Booking  using UR seems a better route.  If you have the preferred card, 10,000 UR is worth $125.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this phone number.   I added it to my contacts along with my other Chase numbers (Branch manager, personal banker).   I have found them useful when traveling.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 9, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> So it seems a SW point is worth almost as much as a UR point if you have the Reserve card, but more than a UR point if you have the Preferred card.  Seems simpler and easier to book direct with SW online.



Sorry, I'm having trouble following this math based on what IO410z said.   From that post it looks like UR Reserve=$150; UR Preferred = $125; directly from SW = $14.


----------



## l0410z (Feb 9, 2017)

Quilter said:


> Sorry, I'm having trouble following this math based on what IO410z said.   From that post it looks like UR Reserve=$150; UR Preferred = $125; directly from SW = $14.



The challenge with doing this 4:30 AM with the lights off.  SW = $143.  I left off the 3 from 14.


----------



## l0410z (Feb 9, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> So it seems a SW point is worth almost as much as a UR point if you have the Reserve card, but more than a UR point if you have the Preferred card.  Seems simpler and easier to book direct with SW online.



Not really.....remember the large number of ways the Reserve earns you 3 points for travel.   $1000 dollars of travel spend on card  = 30 of points (3 for 1) of UR Reserve = 45 on spend for travel on portal.  1000 of RR = 14.3 of spend.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't know how helpful this is but I did a sample pricing for DTW-PBI 3/13 with a return 3/15.  I chose the same flight times on all 3 pricing:

Using SW points - 16,026 + $11.20 tax      Only the tax would earn UR or SW points on credit card

Paying cash - $280.37   This would earn either UR points on Sapphire or SW points on SW card

UR points - 18,690   This would earn SW points (I don't know how many).


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 9, 2017)

nitemaire said:


> If you travel outside the US, Global Entry is worth every penny.   Even if you're only  kinda sorta thinking you may travel outside the US, you should get it.  It's valid 5 years.  Take 1 trip during that time and you'll exceed the value of the extra $15.  Little to no lines through immigration and customs.  Every now and then there is a line for GE.  If im tempted to be discouraged, I just look at the other lanes and smile knowing I'm getting through much faster.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Ragin, 
Now if there was only a Sign Up for "global luggage" the Global Entry Benefit would be great!  We recently returned from Mexico to JFK on a Saturday night.  I had GE and my wife didn't (she's in the process of getting it).  I was through Customs and waiting at the Luggage carousel about 5 minutes after getting off the plane.  My wife made it to luggage about 15 minutes after me.  The luggage....about 45 minutes.  I guess using GE with CARRY ON luggage is really the way to go!  Haha.  

We just got the Chase Sapphire Reserve Card and its great.  I commute to NYC, so spending the $300 on bus tickets, train tickets, subways and easy pass replenishments was easy to do without needing to use for Marriott charges.  I haven't spent much time yet exploring the Ultimate Rewards site but will do so as soon as I earn my 100k bonus points.  Its an interesting question raised here though about which card to use for which purposes.  I'm sure others have done a lot of comparison of earning points and using points for the various award programs to determine the best "return" value.
Brian


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 9, 2017)

l0410z said:


> Not really.....remember the large number of ways the Reserve earns you 3 points for travel.   $1000 dollars of travel spend on card  = 30 of points (3 for 1) of UR Reserve = 45 on spend for travel on portal.  1000 of RR = 14.3 of spend.


If you don't use your SW points for travel on SW, what good are they?  And those of us that got the Companion Pass from converting a Marriott travel package have 120,000 SW points to work with.  I would never just let them sit there because I could earn extra UR points on the spend for the ticket.  Kind of like saying don't use your MR points for a Marriott hotel because if you use UR points you get a few more MR points on the hotel spend.  I have both SW points and a lot of UR points and I now try to charge most travel (where I don't get a better bonus like at Marriott with their card) and restaurant expenses on the Sapphire card, but using SW points in this case seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 9, 2017)

Regarding the question of UR purchase of SW and how it deals with repricing and cancellations.    I nosed around the web a bit.  Most report that UR buys the SW ticket as cash.    So, if you reprice or cancel you end up with the same SW policy as if you paid cash.   Voucher to use for 1 year, in the name of the original ticketed person only.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 9, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> If you don't use your SW points for travel on SW, what good are they?  And those of us that got the Companion Pass from converting a Marriott travel package have 120,000 SW points to work with.  I would never just let them sit there because I could earn extra UR points on the spend for the ticket.  Kind of like saying don't use your MR points for a Marriott hotel because if you use UR points you get a few more MR points on the hotel spend.  I have both SW points and a lot of UR points and I now try to charge most travel (where I don't get a better bonus like at Marriott with their card) and restaurant expenses on the Sapphire card, but using SW points in this case seems like a no-brainer to me.



I pondered this too after going through the sample pricing that I posted above.   From the outcome of that search it looks like a good (maybe even better) deal to purchase with UR points.   BUT, having the SW points just sit there while I gobble up UR points makes no sense.   SW points are good for only one thing. . .SW flights.   UR points are so wonderfully flexible that their value should be saved for other airlines (or to top off MR account for travel package).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 9, 2017)

> UR transfers to Southwest 1 for 1. If you have the reserve card, 10,000 points are worth $150. The value of Southwest points are 1.43 cents so 10,000 RR is worth $143.



I don't know which routes you checked, and they are somewhat different, so my numbers are not necessarily accurate for every flight.  What I see is a ticket from Orlando to Denver on 5/20, Non-stop, is 10,431 points or $170.  I have read that the numbers are different for other routes.  But most of mine are around $165/10K points, each and every time I check.

I wondered if we could transfer miles from one UR portal to another and did discover that I can transfer from Ink Bold and Ink Plus to our Sapphire Reserve, and now those points get 1.5 in the UR portal, as opposed to 1.25 in the Chase Ink portal.  It was easy to transfer, I just entered our CC# for the CSR and the points moved over easily, within a day.  So now my tens of thousands of Ink points get higher value.  I am ecstatic.


----------



## l0410z (Feb 9, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> If you don't use your SW points for travel on SW, what good are they?  And those of us that got the Companion Pass from converting a Marriott travel package have 120,000 SW points to work with.  I would never just let them sit there because I could earn extra UR points on the spend for the ticket.  Kind of like saying don't use your MR points for a Marriott hotel because if you use UR points you get a few more MR points on the hotel spend.  I have both SW points and a lot of UR points and I now try to charge most travel (where I don't get a better bonus like at Marriott with their card) and restaurant expenses on the Sapphire card, but using SW points in this case seems like a no-brainer to me.



I was not giving advice or making suggestions on how one should pay for SW flights.  We are in agreement.  I have a lot of RR points from the MR travel package swap. I will use that first.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 9, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't know which routes you checked, and they are somewhat different, so my numbers are not necessarily accurate for every flight.  What I see is a ticket from Orlando to Denver on 5/20, Non-stop, is 10,431 points or $170.  I have read that the numbers are different for other routes.  But most of mine are around $165/10K points, each and every time I check.
> 
> I wondered if we could transfer miles from one UR portal to another and did discover that I can transfer from Ink Bold and Ink Plus to our Sapphire Reserve, and now those points get 1.5 in the UR portal, as opposed to 1.25 in the Chase portal.  It was easy to transfer, I just entered our CC# for the CSR and the points moved over easily, within a day.  So now my tens of thousands of Ink points get higher value.  I am ecstatic.



The benefits of combining the points from different UR accounts are terrific!   That is why I asked in post #122 if Freedom points transferred to Sapphire Reserve.   I knew they transferred to the Preferred but wasn't sure about Reserve.   They do.   Currently Freedom has the bonus category on gas, 5x points.   The Bolds have 5X points at office stores and for internet/phone.  The earning power of having a combination of cards is great.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 9, 2017)

Quilter said:


> I pondered this too after going through the sample pricing that I posted above.   From the outcome of that search it looks like a good (maybe even better) deal to purchase with UR points.   BUT, having the SW points just sit there while I gobble up UR points makes no sense.   SW points are good for only one thing. . .SW flights.   UR points are so wonderfully flexible that their value should be saved for other airlines (or to top off MR account for travel package).


Exactly!


----------



## mdurette (Feb 10, 2017)

"SW points are good for only one thing.....SW flights"

Sort of correct.   The best use is definitely for SW flights, but if you hold a Chase SW Visa there are also other options.   Not necessarily great options, but others.   Buy gift cards, shop, etc.
https://www.southwest.com/rapidrewards/redeem-more-rewards


----------



## Ricci (Feb 10, 2017)

I used my UR points for SUV rentals in Hawaii.   Oahu.... May 6 - May 13.....11,828 points.    Kauai.....May 13 - May 27....28,270 points.   Far less than Costco, Discount Hawaii Car Rental, etc.    And you can cancel 3 days prior if you find something cheaper.


----------



## IuLiKa (Feb 11, 2017)

I have tried to booked a hotel room for tomorrow using the points, and I found out that you cannot do it 24 hours in advance. What kind of travel card is this if I cannot redeem points last minute. I only need it one night, and I've been to busy to worry about.. Anyway, the rep said that if I pay with my saphire card then I can call customer service and use the points for that amount.. we will see.. 
anyway, disappointed.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 11, 2017)

IuLiKa said:


> I have tried to booked a hotel room for tomorrow using the points, and I found out that you cannot do it 24 hours in advance. What kind of travel card is this if I cannot redeem points last minute. I only need it one night, and I've been to busy to worry about.. Anyway, the rep said that if I pay with my saphire card then I can call customer service and use the points for that amount.. we will see..
> anyway, disappointed.


Yes, but I don't think you get 1.5 cents per point when you sue it to pay the credit card bill.


----------



## elleny76 (Feb 13, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't know which routes you checked, and they are somewhat different, so my numbers are not necessarily accurate for every flight.  What I see is a ticket from Orlando to Denver on 5/20, Non-stop, is 10,431 points or $170.  I have read that the numbers are different for other routes.  But most of mine are around $165/10K points, each and every time I check.
> 
> I wondered if we could transfer miles from one UR portal to another and did discover that I can transfer from Ink Bold and Ink Plus to our Sapphire Reserve, and now those points get 1.5 in the UR portal, as opposed to 1.25 in the Chase Ink portal.  It was easy to transfer, I just entered our CC# for the CSR and the points moved over easily, within a day.  So now my tens of thousands of Ink points get higher value.  I am ecstatic.


 Loved the bonus on the CSR but the $450 AF is too much. I will be closing  after the summer before my 2017 AF. I will keep only the INK


----------

